# Homemade Bow Vise



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out this bow vise...


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Vise*

Looks good, about how long did it take to build?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

That's one of the best I've ever seen. 

Do you plan on selling them?


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice work. How much to make one if I wanted it?


----------

